# He's a bell ringer!



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wanted to share--we've had Ollie 2 1/2 weeks now (seems longer). He was pee pad trained when we got him at 12 weeks. I have since outdoor trained him AND taught him to ring the bells when he has to go outside. Bless his little puppy bladder and fast metabolism, that pup rings those bells like every hour to two hours--we hitch him up with his harness, I carry him outside, and he does his business. He's hardly having any accidents. He'll have an accident when he's REALLY puppy-hyper and loses his inhibitions, lol. We allow him in the livingroom for a few hours each night and he'll walk back into the kitchen to ring the bells to go outside to potty--that's a big one when they start to be able to control themselves in the rest of the house. Anyway, just wanted to share! I'm so proud of him!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

That's great!







Way to go, Ollie!







Abbey's a bell ringer,too!! It's amazing how quick they pick that up! Of course, Abbey is Miss Impatience - so if she rings you'd better come running!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's awesome and sounds so cute, a little guy like that going to ring the potty bells.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Good Boy Ollie.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

way to go, ollie!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

congrats!! thats how we trained gruffi. works awesome huh? yay for ollie!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go Ollie!! What a good little boy you are! (and so handsome, too!







)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness!! How wonderful!! Yea for Ollie!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Golly Ollie! you sure do sound like a little mister smartypants! 
i know you're so proud of him. housebreaking is the part that drives most new puppy owners to drink! 







GO OLLIE!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> housebreaking is the part that drives most new puppy owners to drink![/B]



LOL. i remember feeling as though i was going crazy with sprite. you know how they say that all you have to do is interrupt them and they'll stop peeing? NEVER happened with me.

i trained sprite a lot at my brothers office, and she would go by the watercooler to pee, there was a trashcan next to it so i would lift her up and she'd continue peeing, so i would HOVER her over the trashcan for her to finish! she took me 6 months to train







thank god thats all over.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

That's impressive. Good for you doing a great job training Ollie and of course to Ollie too.
[attachment=17298:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Can someone explain this bell ringing thing? I am clueless. I guess it is sort of self-explanatory, but I don't know what you are doing. Where are the bells, and how do you get them to do this?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> Can someone explain this bell ringing thing? I am clueless. I guess it is sort of self-explanatory, but I don't know what you are doing. Where are the bells, and how do you get them to do this?[/B]



get a xmas bell, hang it on a string onto the doorknob, shake it and say "outside" EVERYTIME you take your dog outside. when she touches it with her tiny nose, you praise and take her outside. gruffi touched it without making it ring the first time, but i still took him out because he just touched it. 

they will then touch the bell when they want to go for a walk...i still took him out.







lol. they're smart.

i think there might be a thread more about it...but thats basically all you have to do. just watch them like a hawk.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

adda boy Ollie!

Bell ringing - I have a hotel desk bell from staples, and i sit it by the primary door that louis uses and he rings it when he wants to go outside. at first louis was afraid of it but then he got it.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea Ollie!!









I really would like to try to bell train my new Malt, but I worry it won't work since I will be gone at work on weekdays and cannot get home at lunchtime.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay Ollie!!!!























I have Josie's jingle bells attached to a ribbon and tied to the doorknob. I also take them to my friends' houses when they watch Josie for me and she'll ring at their house too!

And, she does ring when she's bored. If she's just been out, I distract her with something else. 

As far as bell training with working, I didn't have a problem. I crate her while we're at work and then she's free to ring when we're at home.

Josie says: When mommy ignores me too much, I ring the bell so she has to get off her butt and let me out!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

that is great! it def. took beastie longer then two weeks to learn about the bells....now he knows all about them and has different rings. 
I need to potty,
I need to potty right this second, 
the don't ignore my when I want to play ring,
the give me attention ring, 
the I wanna go outside and play, 
I want to got outside and bark at the air, 
and my favorite, I can't find you so I want you to come to me ring









sooo it took him longer to learn but now he is master and I am very well trained


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> that is great! it def. took beastie longer then two weeks to learn about the bells....now he knows all about them and has different rings.
> I need to potty,
> I need to potty right this second,
> the don't ignore my when I want to play ring,
> ...










Zoe's a bell ringer too and yup...she will ring those bells out of boredom or if she just wants to be outside. I am always with her when she goes outside and know her potty schedule so if I know she really doesn't mean business I will put her bells up out of reach! Otherwise it could drive me a little CRAZY! If there is some urgency in going out she will usually bark along with the bell ringing. She knows I've figured out her little game!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Proud you should be! We are still hung up with wee wee pads, just can't get her to cooperate regardless of what I offer as a reward. Way to go "Ollie" oh, and congratulations Mommy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well done Ollie and Pam, what a smart little guy







He certainly is a fast learner that's for sure









Koko is WizDog potty trained and he never pees anywhere except on his potty, has done from the beginning. When he his out of his playpen we leave the door open and he scampers back in to go potty on his WizDog, such a good little boy too


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

That's awesome! 

BTW... where do you buy these? There was a link in this forum for a website and I can't find it to save my life. Where do you recommend buying one? Has anyone made their own?

Thanks!

Pamela


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> That's awesome!
> 
> BTW... where do you buy these? There was a link in this forum for a website and I can't find it to save my life. Where do you recommend buying one? Has anyone made their own?
> 
> ...


http://www.poochie-pets.net/

That's where I got mine from. There's a link there to where they sell them in retail stores in your area and there was a store nearby me so I bought mine there. You can just easily make something like it yourself. I'm into crafts and such, but sometimes it's more time effective for me to just pick something up


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey actually rings a windchime that I hung low enough for her to reach. It's a maltese windchime. Just be careful when you're teaching them to ring it softly.







I replaced the bell so I could hear her ring when I was upstairs.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link! And yeah, you're right, sometimes it's easier just to buy than to make. And they have a ladybug one so it's perfect.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

love this topic- lola used pads inside for the first year then in one (!) day i switched her to go outside only and to ring a bell i hung from the front door. she picked it up right away! maltese are so smart







those poochie bells are so darling. and WAY TO GO OLLIE!! to bad they ring the bell almost every hour to go out! i find it helps to give potty treats too when they come back to reinforce it


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I just strung some jingle bells on a ribbon and knotted the end. Then I tied the ribbon around the door handle. No sewing required and they make great "new puppy" gifts.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree


> maltese are so smart[/B]


 They catch on to everything.. 
Chesely knows were all the treats are. she figured that out in one week.. She also knows the water comes from the door on the frige and will sit there when she wants more water .
chelsey also learned how to ring the belll she also used it just so he can go out an play.. more play then the bathroom use . She can really identify things.

congrats for your puppy..


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I agree QUOTE





> maltese are so smart[/B]


 They catch on to everything.. 
Chesely knows were all the treats are. she figured that out in one week.. She also knows the water comes from the door on the frige and will sit there when she wants more water .
chelsey also learned how to ring the belll she also used it just so he can go out an play.. more play then the bathroom use . She can really identify things.

congrats for your puppy..















[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, for a while Ollie was getting really carried away with ringing the bells--he'd ring them if I wasn't paying enough attention to him, if he wanted to go out sniffing, etc. etc. But in the last week or so he's only been ringing them to potty. And it's even been SO nice outside--if there ever was a week to ring the bells constantly it would be this week, but he's really cut back, lol.


----------



## lulu813 (Jan 3, 2007)

This is such a good idea! do you think it would be too late to train a 5 month old to ring the bell if she's already use to scratching or sitting by the door?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

wonderful news.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jack, 10, is a "Barker" for potty outs. Chase, 3, and brother Ozzy, 1.5, are both "Bell Ringers." When we got Chase at 12 weeks he was already trained for bell. We got Ozzie at almost 6 months and he picked it up right away. Chase is very hard of hearing but rings it anyway. I don't think it's ever too late to learn something new. They train US every day.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Right now I'm trying to get Moxie interested in the bells. LOL Just just looks at me like "if you want the bells to ring, them why dont you ring them?:









I'm starting today officially with the bell ringing. Wasn't pushing it until she was better from her spaying.


----------

